
Analysis of Mariano Rivera's signature cutter - ivankirigin
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/06/29/magazine/rivera-pitches.html
======
telemachos
Outstanding video analysis. The composite view of all pitches (then broken
down by cutter vs. fastball or what hand the batter was) is overwhelming -
which is I guess how batters facing him feel.

The one thing lacking: an explantaion of why he shatters so many more bats
than any other pitcher I've ever seen. (It can't be just velocity.)

